

Google’s Green Agenda Could Pay Off - prakash
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/28/technology/internet/28google.html?_r=1&hp=&oref=login&pagewanted=all

======
hugh
Equally accurate headline: "Google's Green Agenda Might Not Pay Off"

------
Create
bs. Anyone with a clue on large computing centres know, that today any "green
agenda" in practice is only PR. Physical constraints of today's realities
forbid anything "green": it is not viable economically, therefore doomed.

~~~
hugh
Possibly true, but "anyone with a clue knows that X" is a really annoying
conversational gambit.

~~~
Create
What is annoying, is the way "green" is being abused of - and the posting is
no exception. Let's get back to this conversation, when there will be
something of substance to speak about, when something substantive "green" has
been delivered.

